

When in doubt: UPS avoids left turns - awjr
http://compass.ups.com/UPS-driver-avoid-left-turns/

======
awjr
Apparently this saved about 10,000,000 gallons of petrol. Such a simple thing
to do, although algorithm complexity must have gone through the roof.

1 in 10 turns are now left turns.

